# Zeiss Officially Announces the Milvus 1.4/25



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

```
<em>With its new wide-angle focal length, the ZEISS Milvus family now boasts eleven lenses for single-lens reflex cameras, including four focal lengths with a maximum aperture of 1.4, which are perfect for videographers too.</em></p>
<p><strong>OBERKOCHEN/Germany, 2017-10-18 </strong>– The ZEISS Milvus 1.4/25 is the latest focal length to be added to ZEISS’s largest range of lenses for full-frame single-lens reflex cameras. The lens, which was developed for the DSLR systems from Canon1 is a trademark or registered trademark of Canon Inc. and/or other members of the Canon Group. and Nikon2 is a registered trademark of Nikon Corporation., is suitable primarily for landscape and architecture photography, and for journalistic shots and videos. “The completely new optical design ensures superior performance across the entire image field,” says Christophe Casenave, Product Manager at ZEISS. “This results in high-contrast photos and a harmonious bokeh.”</p>
<p><strong>High-speed wide-angle lens</strong><b>

</b>Thanks to a maximum aperture of 1.4, this lens can even capture exceptional images in poor light. “Even at full aperture, there are hardly any color fringes,” says Casenave. “The finest details can be reproduced in high definition and contrast all the way into the corners.” The metal housing is what makes the lens robust, and its dirt and dust protection even makes the ZEISS Milvus 1.4/25 ready for action in adverse weather. The large 172-degree focus rotation angle enables precise manual focusing for adding creative touches to photos and videos.</p>

<p><strong>The largest ZEISS lens family yet</strong><b>

</b>Featuring eleven focal lengths ranging from 15 to 135 millimeters, including two macros, the ZEISS Milvus family covers a host of applications, such as portrait, landscape, architecture and street photography. “We can offer every photographer just the right lens,” says Casenave.</p>
<p><strong>Perfect for videographers too</strong><b>

</b>The four ZEISS Milvus focal lengths 25, 35, 50 and 85 millimeters with an aperture of 1.4 are just perfect for filming. Thanks to their high speed, they are suitable primarily for interviews and documentaries where the videographer can utilize natural light. Thanks to the de-click function in the version for the Nikon-Mount the aperture can be adjusted continuously. ZEISS Lens Gears in a range of sizes permit the use of follow-focus systems.</p>
<p><strong>Price and availability</strong><b>

</b>The ZEISS Milvus 1.4/25 retails for 2,399 euros incl. 19 percent sales tax (RRP) or $2,399USD and will be available starting 2 November 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (Oct 18, 2017)

I wonder how the coma is on this lens. Any reviews that mention coma or astro imaging??..I could only find the ePhotozine Review, which was very positive but did not mention Coma performance as far as I could tell.....


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 18, 2017)

I would likely never get a Zeiss Milvus myself, due to cost and lack of autofocus and limitations of a non-zoom. But man do they look nice. I mean just the design of the physical lens is elegant.


----------



## wearle (Oct 18, 2017)

infared said:


> I wonder how the coma is on this lens. Any reviews that mention coma or astro imaging??..I could only find the ePhotozine Review, which was very positive but did not mention Coma performance as far as I could tell.....



Looking at the MTF chart, I would be very surprised if "coma" is well corrected beyond 10mm off-axis. The solid and dashed lines begin to separate quickly after 10mm. This is a bad omen if you are hoping for pinpoint stars out to the corners. Besides, Zeiss is not going to come out with a lens that beats their Otus 28mm for $2400. The Otus 28mm MTF shows the separation of the solid and dashed lines beginning around 15mm off-axis which is about where stars begin to show "coma" in starscapes.

Wade


----------



## infared (Oct 18, 2017)

wearle said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how the coma is on this lens. Any reviews that mention coma or astro imaging??..I could only find the ePhotozine Review, which was very positive but did not mention Coma performance as far as I could tell.....
> ...



Thanks Wade.... I have a good copy of the SamYang 24mm f/1.4 ($350 used at B&H LOL!) which has very well controlled coma. ...BUT...the rendering of the lens and the colors are not to my liking at all for regular photography....I am not a lens designer or a physicist ...so I am just guessing here....but I am going to guess that what ever goes into designing an incredible lens for general photography must be incompatible with good coma results.
Not sure....I have awesome glass ...but most of it is not good for shooting Astro...I find that I have to buy specialized lenses just for Astro and many times they are less expensive than the best glass for a FF camera.


----------

